# Leaving headlights on AUTO?



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

I read somewhere that some goat owners were having batteries go dead if headlights were left on AUTO mode.

I just tried on my 05 GTO. Everything turned off.

Does anyone still has problems with AUTO feature? Do you recommend turning them off/on manually instead of using AUTO Feature. if so, why?

thanks a bunch

Rinku


----------



## NoBMWforME (Apr 12, 2005)

Mine is set to auto...always. No problems here!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

my dads truck is set to auto, no problems at all !!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mine are always in AUTO.

52k miles and never a dead battery.


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yup, I've never seen a car PERIOD that had a problem like that. Not my car, my dad's truck, my mom's BMW, or any of my friend's cars/trucks with auto headlights.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

no problem with mine set on auto


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

<bad slingblade impression>

Ummmmm hmmmmm.......yup


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

My goat and my Sierra are both set to auto - no problems. In fact I hate it now when I get in cars that don't have auto lights. I always forget to turn em on!


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I have an early builld (NOV 03) car that had the dead battery in auto problem.

But I like to have control over my own car anyway so I just went ahead and pulled the DRL relay and maunally turn the lights on when _I_ want them to come on.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I just recently been having problems where lights wont go off.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine is set to Auto and so far no problems with that.

I miss my GTO. :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I set my lights on auto as soon as I took delivery in late May. I've never adjusted it. Still on auto and working fine.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine is on auto, you can set how many seconds all of the lights on the car stay on in your option menu


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Mine are on Auto too...plus I have the switched "pulled" to activiate my fog lights in auto too. BTW they have the 55W 9005 elements in them also. It makes my morning and night driveing much better. Never a problem.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

"55W 9005 elements " what that mean


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> "55W 9005 elements " what that mean


55 watt

bulb 9005

elements would be brand


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i have them on auto and occasionally they do not go off. it is not as rare as others make it out to be. I came off the train a few nights ago to a dead battery. it was towed to the dealer and the battery was replaced. drove it home and they didnt go off. towed there again.

if it happens at night i see the lights are on and open and close the door. the problem is when i park at the train in the AM and dont know they are staying on.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Tom said:


> i have them on auto and occasionally they do not go off. it is not as rare as others make it out to be. I came off the train a few nights ago to a dead battery. it was towed to the dealer and the battery was replaced. drove it home and they didnt go off. towed there again.
> 
> if it happens at night i see the lights are on and open and close the door. the problem is when i park at the train in the AM and dont know they are staying on.


Me too..exact same problem


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Ive had the same problem as well. It's in the shop now to get looked at along with the stub axle that came loose at about 40 mph.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Mine are on Auto too...plus I have the switched "pulled" to activiate my fog lights in auto too. BTW they have the 55W 9005 elements in them also. It makes my morning and night driveing much better. Never a problem.


Same here.....haven't had the first problem


----------



## Seattle GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

*Yeap, me too !!!!*

I'm having the autolight-off-issue, but it doesn't happen all the time.

Seattle GTO


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

no problem here has been set on auto for the full year I have owned it. Only problem I have is sometimes the horn beeps for no reason when its running :confused one time I was behind someone at the drive through atm and the darn thing beeped at the people in front of me they looked a little pissed off :lol: It allways seems to happen when I am behind someone stuck in traffic or something. :lol:


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

jjr62 said:


> no problem here has been set on auto for the full year I have owned it. Only problem I have is sometimes the horn beeps for no reason when its running :confused one time I was behind someone at the drive through atm and the darn thing beeped at the people in front of me they looked a little pissed off :lol: It allways seems to happen when I am behind someone stuck in traffic or something. :lol:


I had the exact same problem. Was much worse right after I got the car but over time (10,000 miles) the horn toots occur less and less frequently. Someone on this forum suggested that it could be a stray radio signal causing it. Sounded plausable to me.

As to the lights not shutting off resulting in a dead battery, I have had the lights fail to shut off automatically a couple of times but fortunately both times I caught it before the battery died. This, apparently, is another electrical "quirk" I have had but right now everything is copesetic with the Goat without having to have repairs made.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I leave my lights on "ON" all the time. The lights still shut off when you turn off the car. I like my lights, and fog lights on all the time. :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

thought you were getting rid of your GTO ? ya know, cuz of me and all....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

HERES A QUESTION .. how do you turn off the daytime lights???? LMAO.. :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

pull the emergency brake up ONE click, it shuts em off.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

There is a fuse or breaker for the DRL. Simple to disable.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

John
I think i was behind you today as a passenger in my brothers 944 on park street in AB foing towards LB. are you "6 oh"? If the white audi next to you wasnt driving so slow i was gonna try to flag you down so i could check out the FRCs and paint job on the hood. next time.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey you guys on LI did you get your goats from John at arnold? they were giving the best deals.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> There is a fuse or breaker for the DRL. Simple to disable.


yeah, you can do that too.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well...i haven't had any problem...


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

jjr62 said:


> Hey you guys on LI did you get your goats from John at arnold? they were giving the best deals.


I got my GTO, my wife's rendezvous ultra, my dad's rendezvous and got my uncle to get his rainier from Bill at arnold. I BS with John too when I am there. Both real nice guys. :cheers


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea Bill is great also I am alittle further east I sure am glad I met those guys because the guys out here are crooks.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

big_mike said:


> thought you were getting rid of your GTO ? ya know, cuz of me and all....


Went the the dealer, and told them I would trade them even up for an 05 Corvette. I don't know why they were laughing so hard. :lol:


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

C5ORGTO said:


> Went the the dealer, and told them I would trade them even up for an 05 Corvette. I don't know why they were laughing so hard. :lol:


their loss, just like the hot babe in the bar the blew you off, her loss. :rofl: arty: you know you are special and that your car is special. dont let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

So far so good!


----------

